# Hi Visa application gone.. Can I track it?



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi there,

Seems like ages since I posted on here but I have been soo busy filling in those bloody 47es forms and all the other forms to go with them.
We are a tiny bit closer to our dream, but still need to sell the house, although we have someone to rent it come Jan 09, so we are still going either way.
What I am posting for is to ask if there is any website I can look on to track my visa application, I am sure I have been on a website like this but can't remember, any advice would be appreciated, Cheers. Does anyone know how long the application process is taking at the min? we are going for ENS Permanent residency..
Thanks Janice


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there Janice,

Good to hear from you and that all is still on track.

You'll find visa timelines here: timeline

Fingers crossed you'll sell your house soon...I know the whole selling process is an utter nightmare - we ended up moving over before our house was sold. Not ideal!

Dolly


----------



## Janice (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks Dolly will have a check on that website. We are being sponsered on ENS 121 visa, all the forms are in now but I asked for confirmation that they had recieved theses forms but no response yet, is this common? We haven't had our medicals yet either. Do you know of anyone I can contact to clarify if they have recieved my forms etc? ANy info would be sooo useful.
Cheers Janice


----------

